
The Matrix rebooted: do we want to go down the rabbit hole again? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/aug/08/the-matrix-rebooted-new-film
======
mikece
I would rather see a Mel Brooks spoof of The Matrix than a reboot.

~~~
mikro2nd
I'd rather see a Mel Brooks _anything_ than a reboot of _any other thing_.
Where has all the creativity gone?

In fairness, though, iirc Mr Brooks is in his nineties now, and is probably a
bit tired of biz.

~~~
rusk
haven't seen him anything since Zoolander ... that said, his son is pretty
good, Max Brookes wrote World War Z (only tangentially related to the movie of
the same name).

